# iVac Pro - have you tried this system!? Amazing!



## Steve Maxwell (Apr 3, 2013)

Had decided I would try and review the new iVac Pro Wireless Dust Control system and must say I am blown away - no pun intended 










Let me know if you think I have put it through its paces. I found it worked reliably from a 40' range.


----------

